# Suspended ceiling finish question



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Lowes (prob HD too) sells a touch up paint for ceiling tiles-designed for covering leaks on tiles. I would take your cut pieces, place a scrap piece on top of it that covers the 'good' factory finish and spray the cut edges only. color match isn't perfect, but good. did you cut the reveal? I've used a cheap reveal tool, but blades go quickly. I take a 2' bar, make my measurements, cut a straight line for the top edge of the reveal and lay my utulity knife on the floor (tile is too) and drag it along the cut-works perfectly and I change blades often. After the edge is finished, I use a dustpan brush to clean up the edges. The reveal cutter in this thread looks like a good quality one and probably much better then the plastic cheap one I had. Hope you cut the reveal in these-I was working with one guy on a volunteer project and he flush cut the tiles-months later the tile is drooping down a bit b/c its not resting on the z-bar.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Jason W said:


> They might work fine for you and in someones basement job, but if you brought that to a large commercial job I think your percecption of "faster" would change by coffee break:no:


Jason, I spent 15 of my 30 years in construction on "Large Commercial Jobs", I didn't normaly do the ceilings, Drywall crews usually did that. I always worked for the GC as a laborer then carpenters helper then carpenter then carpenter foreman after which I went to work for myself.

As a matter of fact a crew that done nothing but acoustical ceilings is the ones that turnred me on to the reveal cutter to start with. I find if used right they are quick and leave a neat clean cut at least as good as using just a utility knife, which is what it is only it has a guide to give consistent cuts. Yes, you have to brush the edge, but you have to do that anyway.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Day,

I spent a few years in the ceiling biz as a young pup. I guess I'm still old school at heart and will probably never change. 

I still haven't seen any miracle gizmo's yet that has increased productivity since the laser level.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Jason W said:


> Day,
> 
> I spent a few years in the ceiling biz as a young pup. I guess I'm still old school at heart and will probably never change.
> 
> I still haven't seen any miracle gizmo's yet that has increased productivity since the laser level.


 
Jason, I know what you mean about changes, I do things the way I feel comfortable with. Many times I've give up speed just cause I didn't like doing something a different way, not saying one way is better than another for everyone.


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

Armstrong has tile paint. You can even get armstrong paint match at Sherwood Willams , I have done revealed edge for years throw reveal cuter away .And yous your nife faster an better job , reveal cuter is only as good as your cut,


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

If you do allot of ceillings you know that the reveal edge cutter tool is junk. For the bulk head in front of the stairs the reveal would look allot better with a tig rat  it would allso save you allot of time cutting in prims if you dont do it allot


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Utility knife --- try a carpet blade knife, much sharper like a scalpel. The foot powder is a neat trick.


----------



## bobby123 (Oct 22, 2010)

If you have cut the revel edge with a fresh blade and NOT ! THE REVEL TOOL you should have no problems with the look. The revel tool is only good for perfectly stright walls. You should have cut tile to size place in grid and use razor blade to scribe molding edge. Then remove tile and cut out revel by hand. This is the only way to get perfect cut on revel to follow walls. Ceiling installer ( 35 years, 5 days a week)


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

as a ceiling contractor, I will answer this . A sharp knife is needed to scribe for the tegular tile. The lowes homeowner line from Armstrong is crap. You can also block up teh grid at wall angle or use Armstrong 7875 shadow molding with the grid resting on the upper leg and the cut tile would be concealed at the bottom leg.

ML


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

x2 on the carpet blades! and don't be shy about rotating and changing blades often.

i can't believe i'm hearing to use foot powder for touching up! it's crazy enough to try next time though....


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 8, 2010)

I have done quite a few ceilings and I always like d the reveal cutter for offices or basements but to each his own.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

that cutter works well, just be sure to have a sharp blade on there .


----------

